# idiots in traffic



## DrHeathenScumbag (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm running lights and sirens on the E-way at night and there's this woman  infront of me, she has plenty of room to move over as I come up on her bumper but decides that she doesn't need to, so I'm behind her being as loud and noticable as possible... sirens, air horn, lights and after about 45 seconds of this abuse I'm obviously putting her through she finally decides to do something about it.... I see her reach up and adjust her rearview mirror so that I'm not shining my lights directly in her eyes.... anyone else fed up with the idiots?


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember riding tailboard (no safety devices) on a pumper and drivers would tailgate us…at about 70 mph. 

Or race us, when I drove the rescue truck (6 pax Dodge 1970 Powerwagon).


----------



## ZombieEMT (Feb 2, 2014)

If on the expressway at night, I assume already going pretty fast? Why not shut down the lights, back up and slow down. Did you really benefit from the lights/sirens at night? If the car wouldn't move and there was plently of space, then you move? Don't be one of those EMT/Paramedics that gives other drivers a reason to get the finger.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2014)

DrHeathenScumbag said:


> I'm running lights and sirens on the E-way at night and there's this woman  infront of me, she has plenty of room to move over as I come up on her bumper but decides that she doesn't need to, so I'm behind her being as loud and noticable as possible... sirens, air horn, lights and after about 45 seconds of this abuse I'm obviously putting her through she finally decides to do something about it.... I see her reach up and adjust her rearview mirror so that I'm not shining my lights directly in her eyes.... anyone else fed up with the idiots?



This isn't news. People fail to yield all the time. Don't take it personally and definitely do not be the driver you just described.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2014)

ZombieEMT said:


> If on the expressway at night, I assume already going pretty fast? Why not shut down the lights, back up and slow down. Did you really benefit from the lights/sirens at night? If the car wouldn't move and there was plently of space, then you move? Don't be one of those EMT/Paramedics that gives other drivers a reason to get the finger.



That sort of logic has no place in EMS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> That sort of logic has no place in EMS.




Seem logical and makes sense. 

Must be wrong.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 2, 2014)

DrHeathenScumbag said:


> I'm running lights and sirens on the E-way at night and there's this woman  infront of me, she has plenty of room to move over as I come up on her bumper but decides that she doesn't need to, so I'm behind her being as loud and noticable as possible... sirens, air horn, lights and after about 45 seconds of this abuse I'm obviously putting her through she finally decides to do something about it.... I see her reach up and adjust her rearview mirror so that I'm not shining my lights directly in her eyes.... anyone else fed up with the idiots?



 What advantage does tailgating the other driver afford you? What about your partner or your patient?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Loud speaker works sometimes.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 2, 2014)

Hunter said:


> Loud speaker works sometimes.




Don't be that person. At highway speed the siren can only be heard within a few feet of the vehicle. The pa even less. Dont take your hands off the wheel if you don't need to. Drive there safely .


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

If she had plenty of space to move over, you would have plenty of space to shut down and pass on the right...


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 2, 2014)

Call cops?

Worked on base...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2014)

Shut down and back the hell off. There's one car on the road. If you're really in that big of a hurry once you've backed off slide over a lane or two and pass safely. If you insist on lighting back up after you get past them fine.

How fast where you going during this exchange?


----------



## MrJones (Feb 2, 2014)

Am I alone in finding the thread title oddly ironic?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2014)

Robb said:


> Shut down and back the hell off. There's one car on the road. If you're really in that big of a hurry once you've backed off slide over a lane or two and pass safely. If you insist on lighting back up after you get past them fine.
> 
> How fast where you going during this exchange?



This a million times. Don't ride a cars bumper. If the driver slams on his/her brakes you rear end them. Your at fault for not driving with due reguard. Drivers are unpredictable/stupid. Give them extra room to make their stupid mistakes. 

Turn off your lights and siren. Pass them then turn on your lights if you feel you need to/have to.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 2, 2014)

Someone fails to yield, call in the plate, your location, and back-off. Let Law Enforcement re-educate the driver...


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> *This a million times. Don't ride a cars bumper. If the driver slams on his/her brakes you rear end them. Your at fault for not driving with due reguard. Drivers are unpredictable/stupid. Give them extra room to make their stupid mistakes.
> *
> Turn off your lights and siren. Pass them then turn on your lights if you feel you need to/have to.



I've had this lesson. Twice now. I think I've learned it... Only since I have lost a ton of money from my stupidity. :sad:


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 3, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Am I alone in finding the thread title oddly ironic?



*You are not alone!*


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 3, 2014)

Desert, Akula and 9D4,  " +1 " all of you!!

If they're behind me, I run my washer pump until the fluid flies over and spatters them. If they look relatively harmless. Or their windshield needs it. One then passed me and returned the favor. (not bright, Mycrofft! :blush.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Am I alone in finding the thread title oddly ironic?




No, you're not. :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2014)

In addition to being unsafe, another problem with tailgating is that it severely reduces the number of lights seen in the car's mirrors. Seriously, next time you have an ambulance close behind you (say, stopped at a light), count the number of lights you can see. Generally, it isn't much, and if your grill lights aren't strobbes, then they're easy to miss.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 3, 2014)

That's what the penlights are for!


----------



## Rin (Feb 9, 2014)

The very first time I ever drove the rig, a person parked on the side of the road decided to fling open their door just as I passed. Bad enough I wasn't confident about the dimensions of the rig, but I would've taken the guy's arm right off too. I damn near had a heart attack...and then my partner would've had two patients lol


----------



## ThadeusJ (Feb 10, 2014)

To follow along what JPINFV stated, the closer you are the less the person in front of you can see (your lights as well as whats in the next lane).  If I had a big rig right in my back seat, there's a good chance that I also can't see if the next lane is clear to pull over.  If you create an environment where people will freeze in their response you are going to make situations worse.


----------

